# September 2015 Book Count



## Maxx

September 2015

1.  American Tabloid (DTB)
2.  Fangirl (audiobook) as of 9/1/15 on page 157. completed 9/11/15, 291 pages read
3.  Finders Keepers (audiobook) began 9/12/15, completed 9/20/15,  448 pages read
4.  The Girl with all the Gifts (audiobook) began 9/20/15, as of 9/30/15 on page 367

Pages Read in September 2015:
Books Read in September 2015: 2
Pages Read in 2015
Books Read in 2015: 23


----------

